# resultat du bac...



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

c'est demain le grand jour... alors.... tout le monde angoisse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







y en a peut etre qui l'on deja leur resultat (academie de rennes, dom tom)...

on croise les doigts alors...


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

M E R D E


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on croise les doigts alors...
> 
> ...



Tu tappes avec le nez là ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu tappes avec le nez là ?!
> 
> ...



meme po drole d'abord !!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

sisisisisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ils ne sont pas disponibles sur le net ou le minitel tes résultats ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * sisisisisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parce que croiser les doigts jusqu'a demain... Wouarg !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * sisisisisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils sont dispo, des aujourd'hui sur le net, pour les academies de rennes, et les dom tom... et demain dans la matinée pour le reste...
j'ai toujours po compris pkoi d'ailleur ???


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * c'est demain le grand jour... alors.... tout le monde angoisse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faut pas avoir peur, vu que le bac ça fait plusieur années que c'est donné


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils sont dispo, des aujourd'hui sur le net, pour les academies de rennes, et les dom tom... et demain dans la matinée pour le reste...
> j'ai toujours po compris pkoi d'ailleur ???
> ...








 Pas fou, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu ne vas faire travailler les fonctionnaires du ministère pendant la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà qu'ils n'ont que trois mois pour se reposer après...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quoi tu veux faire?

_ah oui, instit? okjesors_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> faut pas avoir peur, vu que le bac ça fait plusieur années que c'est donné
> ...



je pensais que je l'aurais avec une mention bien sans bosser avant de le passer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et les maths m'ont tellement deconcertés que je serais content deja si je l'ai    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais heuuu... je suis tt seul parmis les membres du forum a l'avoir passé cette année... ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prepa, science po, et haut fonctionnaire


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juillet 2003)

Le bac c'est pour amuser les gamins... On a l'impression que c'est L'EPREUVE de notre vie, mais en fait tout commence après...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils sont dispo, des aujourd'hui sur le net, pour les academies de rennes, et les dom tom... et demain dans la matinée pour le reste...
> j'ai toujours po compris pkoi d'ailleur ???
> ...



Tout simplement parce qu'il est difficile de donner les résultats avant que le jury les ait établis et que, en règle générale, les jurys, c'est demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ma femme y va, d'ailleurs). Une fois le jury terminé, ça va assez vite : quelques heures au plus, dans la journée de toutes façons.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout simplement parce qu'il est difficile de donner les résultats avant que le jury les ait établis et que, en règle générale, les jurys, c'est demain
> 
> ...



okiiii


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Merde je voulais le lancer ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai passé mon bac S et les maths... bon bin voilà quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus que 8h et je stresse pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca ferait c***** d'aller au rattrapage quoi...

Au fait ça vient d'où cette habitude de dire merde aux bacheliers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'es en ES kasparov?

Et puis demain ça va être le parcours pour trouver le lycée où il y a les résultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les résultats ne sont pas dispos parce que les jurys doivent encore discuter à l'heure où je parle alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai une copine qui a réussi à avoir sa note par un gars qui connaissait un gars qui connaissait un gars qui connaissait l'informaticien du rectorat un truc comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a plus qu'à pirater pour savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance à tous ceux qui l'ont passé et donnez-nous vos résultats demain matin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

ouai je suis en ES, je dois meme pouvoir dire sans trop m'avancer que "j'etais" en ES


----------



## maousse (4 Juillet 2003)

en tout cas, bonne cuite pour demain soir...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * On a plus qu'à pirater pour savoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la flemme... on va plutot attendre..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * en tout cas, bonne cuite pour demain soir...  *



on l'a faite bien avant le bac... avant d'etre decu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais c'est po dit qu'on recommence po


----------



## maousse (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai une copine qui a réussi à avoir sa note par un gars qui connaissait un gars qui connaissait un gars qui connaissait l'informaticien du rectorat un truc comme ça
> 
> 
> ...


ouais, moi j'connais un gars qui fera moins le fier tout à l'heure


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * ouais, moi j'connais un gars qui fera moins le fier tout à l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joue pas les rabat-joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la cuite c'était samedi dernier en effet


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *academie de rennes
> *


Ha bah mince, j'étais même pas au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * mais heuuu... je suis tt seul parmis les membres du forum a l'avoir passé cette année... ??? *


Nan, y a moi aussi, mais seulement le français donc ça compte pas trop.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Euh, au fait, les résultats du bac de français, on les a en même temps que tout le monde ou faut attendre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on les trouve ou ?


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Il me semble que c'est un peu plus tardif mais en tout cas c'est avant le 15 Juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon il reste plus que 3heures...

Je croise les doigts de pied


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Plus que 2 heures pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 et 6 jours pour moi


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

C'est bon, je l'ai


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, je l'ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo !
Ca s'arose (y a plein de trucs qui trainent dans un peu tous les sujets, servez-vous).
Mais pourquoi ils mettent les résultats d'il y a 17 ans en ligne, je veux ceux de cette année moi


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon...

L'heure est grave...

Plus qu'une petite heure et demi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais ptet pas tarder à y aller quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@ toute pour les résultats


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je croise les doigts de pied
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas te blesser !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, je l'ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bravo, quelle persévérance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_bonokjesors_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

b***** de m*****
il est 10h, et tjrs pmoyen de les avoir... j'ai plus qu'a aller au lycée... la flemme...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2003)

moi je m'en fou je l'ai deja eu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec mention en plus)


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2003)

il est 10 heures la


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon.

Je l'ai eu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon j'ai vraiment rien branlé cette année et c'est ma plus mauvaise année de ma scolarité donc je vous communique pas les notes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on vera en pv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bon.
> 
> Je l'ai eu
> 
> ...



Ben voilà, il n'y avait pas de quoi se prendre la tête, *BRAVO*


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov t'en est où?

Si kkn me donne son vrai nom je vous donne son résultat


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Bravo continue comme ca


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

Bravo kamkil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tu veux en faire quoi de ce Bac? Toi aussi tu veux faire énarque?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

c'est du foutage de geule cette epreuve de m*****, non, mais j'hallucine... 
Je suis pris a janson de sailly, une des meilleurs prepas de france, j'ai jamais eu des notes inferieur a 14 toute l'année, et je me retrouve avec 7 en eco (mon prf esperait de moi 17), 9 en histoire (alors que ma prof m'avait proposé de passer le concours general d'histoire...), 9 en philo (j'aurais du taper dans les 15), et 11 en chinois ( j'ai jamais eu en dessous de 17)...Mes profs ont rien compris (d'hab ont a 100% de reussite...) !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bref, je suis bon pour le rattrappage avec 10 points à rattraper... non mais laissez tomber, je vais leur jetter mon dossier scolaire au nez, et je dis "bravo l'education nationale"...
Que j'ai mon bac avec mention AB, ou sans mention... encore ca passe, la mention, j'en avais rien a foutre... j'aurais preferer avoir qd meme le te deum (TB)... mais la, me faire passer au rattrapage, c'est trop fort....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

désolé pour tes vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu verras, Janson c'est super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

nan mais c incroyable... 
mais ils ont regardé mon dossier scolaire ???
et c'est quoi cette comission d'harmonisation ???
nan mais c une blague... les grevistes... veulent emmerdés le monde c'est ca...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * désolé pour tes vacances
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pkoi dsl pour mes vacances ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu crois que je vais bosser pour rattraper 10 points...alors que j'aurais du en avoir 100 d'avance...
Que dalle, je leur presente mon dossier scolaire... et point barre!!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pkoi dsl pour mes vacances ???
> 
> ...



Navrée pour toi Kasparov, essaies d'abord de te calmer, c'est vrai c'est pas facile, mais aller leur balancer ton dossier scolaire à la tête est-ce la meilleure solution ? Je ne pense pas que ces personnes aiment être prises à rebrousse poils. Essaies de mettre ta déception dans ta poche, ton mouchoir par dessus, va à la session de rattrapage en ravalant ta salive, et cette fois ci décroche le ce bout de papier.

Allez courage


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Navrée pour toi Kasparov, essaies d'abord de te calmer, c'est vrai c'est pas facile, mais aller leur balancer ton dossier scolaire à la tête est-ce la meilleure solution ? Je ne pense pas que ces personnes aiment être prises à rebrousse poils. Essaies de mettre ta déception dans ta poche, ton mouchoir par dessus, va à la session de rattrapage en ravalant ta salive, et cette fois ci décroche le ce bout de papier.
> 
> ...



nan, mais ou est qui on vu qu('on mettait des notes pareilles...y a une eurreur quelque part, c pas possible...
et qu'est ce que je vais foutre au rattrapage... ils vont pouvoir me mettre 20, et e*****r profond les profs qui m'ont noté a l'ecrit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé , pour autant de vulgarité, mais ca me m'enerveeeeeeeeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et y a de koi etre enervé... vous bosser pdt une année, pour essayer d'avoir la mention tres bien, voir les felicitations du jury si possible... et on vous fait passer au rattrapage... non, mais j'hallucine...


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> nan, mais ou est qui on vu qu('on mettait des notes pareilles...y a une eurreur quelque part, c pas possible...
> et qu'est ce que je vais foutre au rattrapage... ils vont pouvoir me mettre 20, et e*****r profond les profs qui m'ont noté a l'ecrit...
> ...



Tu n'as pas trop fait la fête avant les exams, non ? Parfois on est trop sûr de soi et c'est là qu'on se plante ... surtout sur autant de matières. Enfin le rattrapage ne sera qu'une formalité. D'ailleurs si tu as d'excellentes notes au rattrapage sur de gros coeffs, tu peux vite remonter ta moyenne au dessus de 12/13 ...

La régularité paiera !


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà que je finisse ma prépa, après on vera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pourquoi pas, qui sait?


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *Bref, je suis bon pour le rattrappage avec 10 points à rattraper... non mais laissez tomber, je vais leur jetter mon dossier scolaire au nez, et je dis "bravo l'education nationale"...
> *



Je ne sais pas où tu étais au lycée. J'ai fait toute ma scolarité dans un excellent établissement parisien. En première, ils ont eu la mauvaise idée de nous faire tous passer l'écrit et l'oral de français sur place. Toutes nos copies étaient groupées, les examinateurs nous ont vu défiler à l'oral. Résultat : beaucoup de mauvaises surprises dans les notes. Nous aurions passé l'exam dans un lycée de ZEP, les choses auraient été différentes.
En terminale, nous avons été répartis dans divers lycées, entre parisiens, et avons tous majoré, avec les classiques 100% au bac.

Par contre, le rattrapage ne t'empêchera pas d'entrer en prépa ? En tout cas, cela te fera manquer une ou deux premières semaines de cours, déterminantes en prépa (rien que pour les premiers contacts avec les profs ou les élèves, la formation des groupes, les nouveaux repères), et c'est ce qui est le plus dommageable. J'espère aussi que les oraux ne tombent pas les mêmes jours que sc-po


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Désolé pour toi kasparov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre moi j'ai pas été pris à Janson, tu peux t'estimer heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu fais du chinois? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca doit être 'achement chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu sais j'aurais préféré avoir ton dossier et le rattrapage que mon dossier et le bac direct


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * c'est du foutage de geule cette epreuve de m*****, non, mais j'hallucine...
> Je suis pris a janson de sailly, une des meilleurs prepas de france, j'ai jamais eu des notes inferieur a 14 toute l'année, et je me retrouve avec 7 en eco (mon prf esperait de moi 17), 9 en histoire (alors que ma prof m'avait proposé de passer le concours general d'histoire...), 9 en philo (j'aurais du taper dans les 15), et 11 en chinois ( j'ai jamais eu en dessous de 17)...Mes profs ont rien compris (d'hab ont a 100% de reussite...) !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois j'ai pas envie de dire de connerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Courage on est avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bientot ca ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *J'espère aussi que les oraux ne tombent pas les mêmes jours que sc-po
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement ça se passe la semaine qui vient donc pas de soucis à se faire de ce côté là


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

Avec tout ça, j'ai oublié de féliciter kamkil


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Normalement ça se passe la semaine qui vient donc pas de soucis à se faire de ce côté là
> 
> ...



Ah ! Je pensais que cela se passait en septembre. Au temps pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas grave, donc, ça baigne, il n'y a pas de problème. Allez, un petit sourire


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Avec tout ça, j'ai oublié de féliciter kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais je comprend pas comment kasparov a pu avoir des notes pareilles avec un livret comme ça!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour 10 points ils te font pas l'affront de te faire subir le rattrapage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils ont pas du ouvrir son carnet scolaire, c'est pas possible


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah ! Je pensais que cela se passait en septembre. Au temps pour moi
> 
> ...



Cela ne fait que quatre ans, et je ne me souviens déjà plus de rien. Arf !
Ah oui, si, on avait eu un élève au rattrapage au début de la prépa. Il est en magistère à Cachan aujourd'hui (a raté trois fois sc-po, mais ça c'est pour remonter le moral de kasparov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - il s'est enêté à choisir allemand première langue), et devrait entrer à l'EHESS.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne sais pas où tu étais au lycée. J'ai fait toute ma scolarité dans un excellent établissement parisien. En première, ils ont eu la mauvaise idée de nous faire tous passer l'écrit et l'oral de français sur place. Toutes nos copies étaient groupées, les examinateurs nous ont vu défiler à l'oral. Résultat : beaucoup de mauvaises surprises dans les notes. Nous aurions passé l'exam dans un lycée de ZEP, les choses auraient été différentes.
> En terminale, nous avons été répartis dans divers lycées, entre parisiens, et avons tous majoré, avec les classiques 100% au bac.
> ...



j'ai passé ma scolarité dans un exellent etablissemement privé de province avec 100% de reussite chaque année, et tout les convenances habituelles... et cette année, c'est vrai que c'etait la premiere fois que l'on passé le bac, dans les murs du lycée... nous sommes 2 dans ma classe, d'ailleur a devoir aller en seconde epreuve, alors que nous sommes de bons eleves (les braves petits...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol). c'est peut etre ca...
mais je ne comprends pas ce qui justifie des notes pareilles... surtout qd je vois des eleves de ma classe qui ont une mention... alors qu'ils avaient un dossier ou on leur donnait le bac cric-crac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pkoi autant d'incoherence ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu n'as pas trop fait la fête avant les exams, non ? Parfois on est trop sûr de soi et c'est là qu'on se plante ... surtout sur autant de matières. Enfin le rattrapage ne sera qu'une formalité. D'ailleurs si tu as d'excellentes notes au rattrapage sur de gros coeffs, tu peux vite remonter ta moyenne au dessus de 12/13 ...
> 
> ...



j'ai été raissonnable avant les exams... mais meme bourré (dans la mesure du raissonnable) j'aurai du l'(avoir  ce bac...

heuu tu veux, dire que je peux encore decrocher une mention AB ??? ca serat mieux que rien... mais je trouve ca etrange


----------



## Kak (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai passé ma scolarité dans un exellent etablissemement privé de province avec 100% de reussite chaque année
> *



100% de réussite ?!!
Chaque année ?!!

Dans le lycée (public) et la section où j'étais : 98% de réussite était considéré comme particulièrement exceptionnel et rare

Alors 100% ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cela ne fait que quatre ans, et je ne me souviens déjà plus de rien. Arf !
> Ah oui, si, on avait eu un élève au rattrapage au début de la prépa. Il est en magistère à Cachan aujourd'hui (a raté trois fois sc-po, mais ça c'est pour remonter le moral de kasparov
> ...



mais heuuu, c'est tres bien l'allemand... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'espere bien rentrer a science po avec... quoique je suis plus du tt motivé pour passer science po maintenant


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> pkoi autant d'incoherence ???
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas ; on va dire que c'est le bac, et qu'il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre. J'ai tant d'incohérences à citer (une amie dont l'intelligence dépassait à peine celle d'une langouste dopée au guronsan qui se prend 16 en philo t'apprend à rester modeste face à tes propres performances).

Allez, dans deux ans, lorsque tu passeras les concours, tu pourras vraiment parler sérieusement de résultats


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déjà que je finisse ma prépa, après on vera
> 
> ...



maintenant, que j'ai reussit a me calmer...

toute mes felicitations... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et une chtite question : tu vas ou en prepa, hec scientifique ??? B/L ??? ou une filiere scientifique ??? en province ???


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais heuuu, c'est tres bien l'allemand...
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est bien. Mais même ceux qui se débrouillent bien, allemand première langue depuis toujours, prennent anglais après avoir compris, en première année, que la difficulté des épreuve n'est pas équilibrée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 100% de réussite ?!!
> Chaque année ?!!
> ...



quasiment chaque année, c'est une exeption qd, y a pas 100%, comme l'année derniere par exemple...( et peut etre cette année... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou un eleve ne l'a pas eu...
mais bon, faut dire que qd on travaille dans des classes de 20, et qu'on est relativement bien encadré... meme le dernier des cons reussit a l'avoir son bac... enfin normalement...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, c'est bien. Mais même ceux qui se débrouillent bien, allemand première langue depuis toujours, prennent anglais après avoir compris, en première année, que la difficulté des épreuve n'est pas équilibrée.  *



je sais po, moi je trouve l'allemand bien plus facile, c'est cadré, claire,net..on a des regles suffit de les appliquer... tiens par exemple, jette un coup d'oeil sur les annales d'allemand a scpo rennes ou toulouse... tu te marres qd tu vois ca... j'ai pas regardé l'anglais... mais c impossible que ca soit aussi simple en anglais...


----------



## Kak (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> ... meme le dernier des cons reussit a l'avoir son bac... enfin normalement...
> 
> 
> ...



Question: le bac est-il encore une épreuve?





Bé, on s'en fout!
Bravo à tout les bachotier!


----------



## benjamin (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais bon, faut dire que qd on travaille dans des classes de 20, et qu'on est relativement bien encadré... meme le dernier des cons reussit a l'avoir son bac... enfin normalement...
> 
> 
> ...



Un pensionnat ? (si oui, j'ai une idée).
Par contre, je suis déçu. Je vois dans ton profil que tu t'es dirigé vers une prépa HEC, où l'on te fait avaler de la culture. Une B/L aurait été un bien meilleur choix, plus exigeant, quoique puissent dire les professeurs/orientateurs/parents. Dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En raison des conflits habituels entre classes, nous allons donc arrêter de nous parler.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un pensionnat ? (si oui, j'ai une idée).
> Par contre, je suis déçu. Je vois dans ton profil que tu t'es dirigé vers une prépa HEC, où l'on te fait avaler de la culture. Une B/L aurait été un bien meilleur choix, plus exigeant, quoique puissent dire les professeurs/orientateurs/parents. Dommage
> ...



j'ai pris une hec, pour mes facilites pour l'eco.... mais effectivement on nous fait avaler de la culture et c'est bien ce que je regrette... mais je ne compte pas sur la prepa pour me cultiver... j'ai pris une prepa jusqu'au cas ou je rentrerais pas a science po cette année... ce qui n'est pas impossible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais de toute manniere, sachant  que le concours scpo 2eme année est fin mai... je quitterais surement la prepa en mars... pour bosser tout seul certains points...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai passé ma scolarité dans un exellent etablissemement privé de province avec 100% de reussite chaque année, et tout les convenances habituelles... et cette année, c'est vrai que c'etait la premiere fois que l'on passé le bac, dans les murs du lycée... nous sommes 2 dans ma classe, d'ailleur a devoir aller en seconde epreuve, alors que nous sommes de bons eleves (les braves petits...
> 
> ...



Faut pas t'énerver, Kasparov, faut préparer le rattrapage.

En ce qui concernre tes copies, si t'estimes qu'elles ont été sous-notées, tu peux demander une vérification. C'est plus efficace que de râler après les correcteurs sur les forums de MacGé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant, faut jamais oublier qu'on peut se planter sans s'en rendre compte. Lorsque j'ai passé le bac, il y a très très longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai eu une note correcte en maths mais j'ai perdu probablement 2-3 points parce que j'ai écrit une bourde énorme dans un exercice, une erreur d'inattention, quasiment une faute de frappe.

Quant à la volonté délibérée des profs de couler Pierre, Paul ou Jacques, permets-moi d'être sceptique, surtout sur différentes matières : la correction du chinois n'est pas faite par les mêmes profs que celle de philo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le jury a la possibilité (et s'en sert) de remonter les notes mais dans des limites raisonnables. Supposons (je sais que ce n'est pas ton cas) que tu ais 5 au bac et 20 dans ton dossier scolaire, tu seras collé : le bac est un examen pas un contrôle continu. J'ai connu des gens, proches, qui se plantaient quasi-systématiquement aux examens, malgré leur très bon niveau. C'est dommage mais ça arrive.

Un dernier point, comme beaucoup de gens, tu dis "il me manque 10 points", ça ne veut rien dire si on ne sait pas sur combien. C'est mon côté matheux qui doit ressortir mais ça m'énerve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça correspond à une moyenne sur 20, c'est plus facile à comprendre parce que 10 points sur 150, c'est pas 10 points sur 20 ni 10 sur 1000.

Sur ce (pour que tu ne crois pas que j'en ai après toi, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la lucidité est meilleure conseillère que la colère), bonne chance. D'après ce que tu dis, tu devrais avoir le rattrapage les doigts dans le nez. Le reste, ce n'est que péripéties.


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Pour la prépa: j'ai été admis en voeu géographique (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à Champagne sur Seine en PTSI mais ça m'enchante pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai demandé MPSI/PCSI en internat un peu partout et j'ai été classé à Chaptal et à Saint-Louis à Paris. C'est là que j'aimeraisa aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon j'y crois plus trop... J'avais pas un très bon dossier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat le 15 Juillet


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

ca sert a rien de raler, mpais ca soulage... surtout que pour l'instant je peux pas faire grande chose...

a croire que je fais partie des personnes qui ratent systhématiquement un examen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis po nerveux pour un sous, jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,  
mais tt de meme, cela me sidére... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut avoir 370 point pour avoir le bac, et j'en ai 360 (désolé de ne pas avoir precisé, c'est vrai que bcp ne doivent pas etre au courant)


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *il faut avoir 370 point pour avoir le bac, et j'en ai 360 (désolé de ne pas avoir precisé, c'est vrai que bcp ne doivent pas etre au courant)   *



Les S c'est 380


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> il faut avoir 370 point pour avoir le bac, et j'en ai 360 (désolé de ne pas avoir precisé, c'est vrai que bcp ne doivent pas etre au courant)   *



Effectivement, 10 sur 360 ça fait pas beaucoup. Il faudra que je demande à ma femme si elle comprend.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Pour la prépa: j'ai été admis en voeu géographique rolleyes à Champagne sur Seine en PTSI mais ça m'enchante pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai un "amis", disons une connaissance, qui rentre a chaptal en hec, d'apres sa nature je suppose qu'il faut faire du rentre dedans, demandez rdv avec le directeur et un pre-dossier...
mais bonne chance qd meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, t'as le niveau deja, si t'es sur liste d'attente... 
puis ca ne veut rien dire...si tu veux tt savoir je suis sur liste d'attente d'une A/L de province... mais n'etant po un litteraire de nature... (et ne supportant pas ma prof d'anglais... qui est d'une mediocrité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moralité : je jamais s'enerve contre sa prof en cours d'anglais en la traitante de pedante et d'imcompetente... mais si c vrai


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *(et ne supportant pas ma prof d'anglais... qui est d'une mediocrité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais lol ma prof d'anglais de 1ère était pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu 16 en anglais et je suis le meilleur de la classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est bien la seule matière d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

4h apres avoir eu mon resultat... j'ai l'impression que c'est completement iréel... c peut etre un cauchemard ??? nan ??


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Le ratrapage c'est bien j'y suis même allé 2 fois


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2003)

De mon temps, le rattrapage ne s'appelait pas rattrapage mais oral : si tu avais plus de 12 à l'écrit, t'étais reçu ; entre 8 et 12 tu passais l'oral : matières supplémentaires + possibilité d'augmenter sa note dans les matières d'écrit. Avec les autres matières, tu pouvais passer de plus de 10 à moins de 10 et donc être collé avec plus de 10 à l'écrit D).

J'ai aussi connu des gens qui, compte tenu de leur note à l'écrit et de leur série étaient sûrs d'avoir le bac même avec  à tout ce qu'ils passaient à l'oral mais devaient aller le passer quand même.


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * 4h apres avoir eu mon resultat... j'ai l'impression que c'est completement iréel... c peut etre un cauchemard ??? nan ??    *



Et 9h après??


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bon.
> 
> Je l'ai eu
> 
> ...




moi je l'avais mis en ligne


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> moi je l'avais mis en ligne
> ...



Tu me l'héberge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai plus de ftp


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2003)

ta pas un compte free comme tout le monde ?


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ta pas un compte free comme tout le monde ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'ai demandé en novembre 2002


----------



## deadlocker (5 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * les grevistes... veulent emmerdés le monde c'est ca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffffbl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je compatis, c'est vrai que la déception a du être grande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de toute manière, les 10 points, ça va être finger in the noose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et vois le bon côté des choses! Tu peux passer l'oral d'histoire-géo, j'ai toujours voulu passer l'oral d'histoire-géo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au pire, si tu veux être sûr de toi, tu peux demander à voir tes copies... Tu verras si tu méritais -ou non- de telles notes.

Courage! Aujourd'hui, tu fais la tête, mais mercredi soir, tu feras la fête !

Enfin, sinon, j'ai eu le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je n'ai pas eu la mauvaise surprise de kasparov... ouf! Je n'attendais pas la mention TB (pour cela, il aurait fallut qu'on n'aient pas été noté à la tête en sport, que je ne fasse pas un Hors-Sujet en philo, que le sujet de maths ne souffre pas de tant d'incertitude). Enfin, ça fait beaucoup de conditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc mentioB bien pour moi, et de justesse ! (14,02... piouf!)

Ce dont je suis fier, c'est que j'ai eu la mention avec 10 en maths (j'ai eu 15-16 de moyenne toute l'année) - coef 7 siouplait en scientifique- ... Ce qui veut dire que j'ai pété tous mes records en histoire, Allemand et Anglais. Franchement, je suis fier! (Je vais bientôt regretter d'avoir fait scientifique, et pas éco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Par contre, si ce 10 en maths me ferme la porte à l'école d'ingé. je pette un cable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... :-/ )

On verra bien ! Mais sinon, je me permets de critiquer la notation du bac. Que les notes (de maths surtout) dépendent tellement du correcteur, de l'académie...

M'enfin, je vais me coucher moi ! Car j'ai enchainé le stess des résultats (3h00 de sommeil), avec la soirée post-bac (guère plus de repos).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Le ratrapage c'est bien j'y suis même allé 2 fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand on aime on compte po...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> donc mentioB bien pour moi, et de justesse ! (14,02... piouf!)
> *



ta eu chaud aux fesses toi, lol...
toute mes felicitations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan meme plus de 24h apres, j'en suis tjrs po revenu... et j'ai tjrs po compris... j'ai plus qu'a aller voir mes copies le 10...


----------



## Sebang (6 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ta eu chaud aux fesses toi, lol...
> toute mes felicitations
> ...



Bah, de toute manière, tes 10 points, t'as même pas besoin de bûcher... Si tu t'es pris des branlées dans des matières où tu es censé être bon, tu passes l'oral les mains dans les poches. Je sais de quoi je parle !
L'année dernière, en L, on est tombé sur un sujet bidon en Lettres, je me suis bouffé 6/20 coef 4 (en plus d'autres surprises) alors que je suis pas aussi mauvais en Lettres et je suis passé aux repêches... J'avais 20 points à ratrapper, j'ai chopé 15/20 en Lettres sans avoir bûché du weekend (en plus de l'autre matière), mon Bac je l'avais presque avec mention AB après les repêches !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors tu sais...

Par contre, je suis impressionné par vous tous ici. Vous avez tous fait S et vous comptez tous rejoindre une grande école prestigieuse ?
Ouahou, la classe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi si j'arrive à passer mon Deug de Géographie mention Histoire, je serai déjà super content !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vise pas, mais alors vraiment Science Po et consorts... Donc vraiment, respect et bon courage à vous, le Bac, c'est le début des vrais choses.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre, je suis impressionné par vous tous ici. Vous avez tous fait S et vous comptez tous rejoindre une grande école prestigieuse ?
> *



grrrr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ES, p**** e b**** de m****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







scpo, c bcp plus abordable qu'on le croit, certes, c difficile faut bucher  (je vais d'ailleurs y passer mes vacances), mais c po impossible...


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre, je suis impressionné par vous tous ici. Vous avez tous fait S et vous comptez tous rejoindre une grande école prestigieuse ?
> Ouahou, la classe !
> 
> 
> ...



Bah c'est une question de volonté en grande partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut se donner les moyens de sa réussite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais plus qui a dit ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Remarque je suis pas le bon exemple de l'élève studieux et rigoureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis si on peut, pourquoi ne pas essayer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le risque de la fac c'est de glander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai peur d'y aller et je préfère mieux d'être encadré, comme en prépa, moins de risque de décrocher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah c'est une question de volonté en grande partie
> 
> ...



Je sais : l'OFUP ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'avoir une mentiion AB, en passant par le rattrapage... cela serait mieux que rien... il me suffit de recuperer 80, c tt a fait possible...
une amie vient de m'en parler, elle n'etait po sur, je souheterais donc confirmation...


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'avoir une mentiion AB, en passant par le rattrapage... cela serait mieux que rien... il me suffit de recuperer 80, c tt a fait possible...
> une amie vient de m'en parler, elle n'etait po sur, je souheterais donc confirmation...
> 
> 
> ...


Je me posais aussi la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait je suis pas sur mais on m'a dit que non mais personne savait vraiment alors t'a ptet une chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pkoi tu vise pas B à 150 points?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me posais aussi la question
> 
> 
> ...



parce que je suis vraiment po sur de moi a l'oral...surtout apres un tel echec.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est faisable... cela dit, je dois me resoudre au double 20 pour la mention B,et je ne voudrais pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué...


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'avoir une mentiion AB, en passant par le rattrapage... cela serait mieux que rien... il me suffit de recuperer 80, c tt a fait possible...
> une amie vient de m'en parler, elle n'etait po sur, je souheterais donc confirmation...
> 
> 
> ...



_Bien sûr, tu peux avoir une mention au rattrapage : il faut avoir 12, c'est tout._ J'avais mis ça mais finalement, je vois des avis divergents, il faut donc vérifier les textes.

Pour ce qui est de tes notes au départ, je me suis un brin renseigné : 10 points de moins sur 360, le jury peut éventuellement les remonter mais c'est pas évident : c'est plutôt le haut de la fourchette sinon, au-dessus, ça peut varier suivant les jurys. Et ce n'est généralement envisageable que si tu as "avis très favorable" sur le livret. On peut imaginer un élève très brillant pendant l'année mais considéré comme "pénible" qui, à cause de ça, n'aurait pas "avis très favorable" mais "doit faire ses preuves à l'examen" (ce n'est pas une  brimade, c'est prévu, apparemment). Dans ce cas, faut pas trop compter sur la remontée des points.

Et bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ce qui est de tes notes au départ, je me suis un brin renseigné : 10 points de moins sur 360, le jury peut éventuellement les remonter mais c'est pas évident : c'est plutôt le haut de la fourchette sinon, au-dessus, ça peut varier suivant les jurys. Et ce n'est généralement envisageable que si tu as "avis très favorable" sur le livret. On peut imaginer un élève très brillant pendant l'année mais considéré comme "pénible" qui, à cause de ça, n'aurait pas "avis très favorable" mais "doit faire ses preuves à l'examen" (ce n'est pas une  brimade, c'est prévu, apparemment). Dans ce cas, faut pas trop compter sur la remontée des points.
> 
> ...



heuu tu parles de koi de la commission d'harmonisation ??? qui a deja eu lieu...
parce que j'ai avis tres favorable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







10 point difficile a rattraper ??? tui rigoles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nan, le prb, n'est pas de savoir si j'aurais mon bac ou non... je l'aurais
Mais c'est de tt de meme tres "demoralisant" (cce n'est rien de le dire) de se tapper de vieilles merdes comme ca...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez preparer les concours en etant confiant apres....


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 10 point difficile a rattraper ??? tui rigoles
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne voulais pas dire que 10 points c'était difficile à rattraper à l'oral : évidemment, c'est plutôt facile.

Je te parlais des points que le jury rajoute éventuellement après examen des notes de l'écrit et avant publication des résultats de l'écrit : c'est là que certains jurys peuvent ajouter 10 points (sur 360) mais ce n'est pas systématique : s'il manque 2 points, aucun problème, s'il manque 20 points, absolument aucune chance. S'il manque 10 points, certains jurys iront jusque là mais pas forcément tous : disons que tu n'as peut-être pas eu de chance qu'on ne te remonte pas tes notes mais que tu n'es pas non plus une exception. (je ne discute pas du bien-fondé ou non de tes notes, j'ai pas vu ta copie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Sinon, je me suis renseigné : pas de mention au rattrapage.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sinon, je me suis renseigné : pas de mention au rattrapage.
> 
> ...



siii, mention au rattrapage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mention passable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ca va faire bien en prepa... wouaiii...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je ne cherche meme pu a comprendre pkoi de tel notes... sinon je vais devenir dingue... cela ne m'insite qu'a rejetter l'education national... encore plus qu'avant...


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> siii, mention au rattrapage...
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais, il n'y a pas que les mentions ni les prépas dans la vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Accessoirement, une fois que tu es en prépa, quelle importance, la mention ?

Les diplômes sont une chose, la vie une autre, la science encore une autre. Si tu es vraiment scientifique, intéresse-toi à la science, aux maths (ou à autre chose) plutôt qu'à la mention. Dans 20 ans, crois-tu que ta mention ou ton absence de mention te fera chaud ou froid ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu sais, il n'y a pas que les mentions ni les prépas dans la vie
> 
> ...



je le sais bien... on ne saisse de me le repeter... n'empeche que lors du concours scpo, t'as "vachement "plus confiance en toi...qd tu as eu une mention tb... et ca peu aidé pour le concours d'avoir confiance en soi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinan, j'ai passé le rattrapage ce matin....ca devrait aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









18/20 en eco... et au moins 25/20 en math 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en fait en math, la prof a regarder mon dossier... et on disctué pdt 1/4 d'h de tous sauf des maths... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"mais comment ca se fait que tu a s pas eu ton bac avec un dossier pareil ???" "c'est difficile le chinois", "bon, bahh t'inquietes pas pour le rattrapage tu l'auras ton bac..." avec une voix toute gentille!!! la fille qui passé apres moi, elle a halluciné... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle m'a bien remonter le moral la prof de math  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










sur ce je peux affirmer que je ferais parti des 3% de sciencepoyens qui rentrent avec une mention passable...que de progres...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je le sais bien... on ne saisse de me le repeter... n'empeche que lors du concours scpo, t'as "vachement "plus confiance en toi...qd tu as eu une mention tb... et ca peu aidé pour le concours d'avoir confiance en soi...
> 
> ...



Content pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais..., car il y a un mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de notation en ortographe!

Pour ma part, se considérer comme faisant partie des "élites" alors qu'on ne peut s'imposer le respect de l'ortographe qui est une forme de respect de l'autre, augure mal de l'avenir...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

toutes mes excuses pour ce defaut.... mais il y a des momments ou j'ai vite fait d'oublier l'orthographe...malgré moi!!! et puis je me console, en me disant que "l'orthographe est la science des ânes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gniarf gniarf gniarf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis l'elite de la nation... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









elle est bien bonne celle la ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis limite vexé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour dire vrai.... je ne suis po sur qu'on soit forcement quelqu'un de bien parce qu'on sort de scpo... regardes ****** ou *******
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## deadlocker (8 Juillet 2003)

YOUHOUUuuuuUUuuu (Raclement de gorge)

Blur - Song 2

J'ai eu mon code, ma copine aussi... On va enfin pouvoir profiter de nos vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pour le bac, moi je vais ramasser des copines à la petites cuillère cette après-midi. Non pas parce que je n'ai pas confiance en leurs capacités...

Simplement qu'elles seraont excitées qu'elles aient bien, ou pas réussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, bonne chance pour Science po! j'avais envisagé de m'y inscrire, mais après SC. Po, tu n'as rien. Aucun diplome, juste un équivalent en Fac. Mais c'est sûr que ça doit être intéressant!

Et pour la mention passable en entrant en prépa, c'est planant ! Quand on te demandera comment le bac s'est passé, tu pourras dire que tu as passé le rattrapage (il n'en croiront pas leur oreilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Et sachant que c'est un très bon lycée, que ce soient les profs, ou les élèves, ils imagineront tes notes pendant l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, c'est bête que tu n'aies pas pris Histoire à l'oral...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

bravo pour ton code... j'espere l'avoir l'année prochaine egalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sinon, pour l'histoire, je contais la prendre mais au dernier momment j'ai apris que les maths c'etait bien plus court, bien plus tranquille... j'avais trop la flemme en mettant levé a 6h et dormis 3h...
puis perso, je prefere l'histoire a l'ecrit... je trouve ca bien plus marrant, je sais pas pourquoi... mais je suis toujours de bonne humeur , generalement, qd je fais une dissert d'histoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu peux, tentes tout de meme science po, ca vaut le cout.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heuuu... po de diplome... nan nan, juste celui de scpo paris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puis de toutes mannieres, tu t'arretes po a scpo... tu continues un 3eme cycle...


----------



## deadlocker (9 Juillet 2003)

Justement, j'aurais bien voulu tenter l'oral d'histoire... Marre de passer tout à l'écrit, je trouve ça d'une inutilité pédagogique...Ils veulent faire quoi de nous? Des Matheux qui ne savent pas s'exprimer correctement à l'oral?

Pour Sciences-Po, je pense que c'est un tout chtit peu trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je crois que c'est en 4 ou 5 ans... Pour finalement étudier les prochaines années... Non, définitivement : 7 ans d'études ne me passionne que très peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essaye de trouver un Job avec ton papier de Sciences-Po 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je le regretterai êut-être un jour


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> * Justement, j'aurais bien voulu tenter l'oral d'histoire... Marre de passer tout à l'écrit, je trouve ça d'une inutilité pédagogique...Ils veulent faire quoi de nous? Des Matheux qui ne savent pas s'exprimer correctement à l'oral?*



je suis po du tt d'accord, mais bon...



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais je crois que c'est en 4 ou 5 ans... Pour finalement étudier les prochaines années... Non, définitivement : 7 ans d'études ne me passionne que très peu
> 
> 
> ...



5ans paris et bordeaux, 4ans le reste...bref, on s'en fou



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *
> Essaye de trouver un Job avec ton papier de Sciences-Po
> 
> 
> ...



woauarffff, alors la je me marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






il y en a bcp plus que tu le crois... saches que suivant les options, il y a des stages en entreprises plus ou moins longs... et un sejour obligatoire a l'etranger... en dernieres années.
Forcement, si tu prends en option administration d'etat, prepares toi a faire un 3eme cycle (mais po forcement), mais si tu prends des cours type marketing, pub, droit et theorie des organisations... tu peux esperer trouver du boulot des la sortie "sans trop de prb..."


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

j'en rajoute...

"C'est une formation unique qui donne accès au double secteur Public/Privé. Très recherchés par les entreprises, les diplômés restent également en tête des concours administratifs. C'est aussi une formidable ouverture sur le monde avec la généralisation d'une "4ème année" en stage et à l'étranger."

"La durée moyenne de recherche du premier emploi ne dépasse pas 3 mois et plus de trois jeunes sur quatre sont assurés d'un emploi stable. L'éventail des fonctions et des secteurs d'activité est considérable. Cette flexibilité des compétences est un atout solide face à un marché du travail en perpétuelle mutation."


peut etre a l'année prochaine alors


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2003)

un conseil a suivre : faite ce que vous avez envie de faire, c'est pour vous que vous travaillez pas pour satifaire quelqu'un autre, si vous voulez allez bosser et laissez tomber les études faite le ! c'est votre choix et pas celui de quelqu'un d'autre !!!!


----------



## deadlocker (9 Juillet 2003)

...
Kasparov, tu sais que je te hais? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai passé le Bac, j'ai stressé jusqu'aux résultats...
J'ai passé le code, j'ai stressé jusqu'aux résultats...
Là, je commence à stresser Pour L'INSA (l'école d'ingé que je demande)

ET TU OSES me faire douter pour l'année prochaine??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pffffbl, à minuit trente... (fin du message 1heure du mat) C'est cruel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrait créer un nouveau sujet, car là, nous dévions un peu du Bac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais suis trop fatigué... Demain peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant l'oral, je maintiens ma position : Avoir enlevé des épreuves orales au bac scientifique est absurde. A vrai dire, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les autres sections passent 3 ou quatre épreuves à l'oral, et pas les S... Certes, passer les maths, ou la physique à l'oral serait léger. Mais pour l'histoire, la bio (avec tout le cours qu'on doit connaître, une épreuve orale serait intéressante !) l'anglais ou l'allemand? Je ne sais pas pour Paris, mais en province (un bled près de Lyon) presque tout ceux de ma classe ont honte de leur accent en langue ! 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'occasion d'aller à l'étranger, d'utiliser une langue étrangère, c'est un handycap quand ils arrivent à leur premier stage à l'étranger (si il y en a!). Ce qui est demandé ; que ce soit dans les entreprises ou les écoles sup', ce n'est pas de savoir à quoi correspond les pronoms "She", "me", "he" (Cf Bac anglais LV2). Non, c'est de maitriser la langue ! Tenir une conversation ! Ce qui n'est pas apparemment les ambitions du programme.
De plus, certains Scientifiques peuvent devenir cadres dans des entreprises. Et c'est à ce moment précis qu'intervient la soutenance orale. On a passé une épreuve orale en français, mais ce n'est pas assez pour avoir une certaine prestance oratoire!

Certes, tout ceci est travaillé en école d'ingé, mais pourquoi pas avant le bac? (surtout quand d'autres sections y travaillent!). Je suis ouvert à ton point de vue, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi "eux, et pas nous"


Bon, hormis ces divergences de pédagogie (Post it : Ouvrir un autre sujet là dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), j'ai cherché dans ma paperasse de la doc' pour Sciences-Po, histoire de voir les stats...
Selon les sections, entre 80 et 90% des personnes étudiant à Sciences-Po continuent leurs études. Une nécessité ou une habitude de travail? Bonne question, si ça m'intéressait, je regarderai ça de plus près. (J'ai pas ouvert ses infos depuis février tout de même, alors ne t'étonne pas si je connais que vaguement le sujet)

Et c'est justement là le truc !

...

Grâce (à cause) de ce post, je suis retombé sur les dates d'inscriptions... Qui ne sont pas clôturées....

En cette période où l'envie d'aller en prépa ne se fait pas pressante, en cette période où un 10 en maths peut pénaliser pour entrer dans une école qui me plait... Ben je me remets à envisager Sciences-Po (IEP Lyon).. :-/

Ce que j'avais lu dessus, je trouvais ça intéressant, le programme ... Mais j'aime aussi les sciences...

Faichieeeeeer... Pffff

Bon, trop tard pour réfléchir, trop peu de données (je vais tout relire)..

Alors Kasparov:

un Grand merci
et un grand merde (car franchement, j'aimerais profiter de mes vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mais EVIDEMENT le MERCI prévaut sur le MERDE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Et puis le concours de Sciences-Po se prépare ! Ce que je n'ai pas fait...)

huUum


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Bravo !!! A tous ceux qui on réussi et bon courage aux autres pour la suite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

ca y est... je peux annoncer officielement que j'ai mon bac!!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * ca y est... je peux annoncer officielement que j'ai mon bac!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien voilà, qu'est-ce que tu nous en a filé des angoisses, ce soir on va pouvoir dormir, *BRAVO*


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Ben moi ça commence pas terrible : 10 à l'écrit de français et 14 à l'oral.


----------



## pem (10 Juillet 2003)

et moi 11 à l'écrit et 16 à l'oral !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Pas mal !
Euh, vous connaissez quelqu'un qui a eu une bonne note à l'écrit ?
Parce que de tous mes copains, y en a aucun qui a la moyenne


----------



## Sebang (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben moi ça commence pas terrible : 10 à l'écrit de français et 14 à l'oral.
> 
> 
> 
> *



7 à l'oral et 5 à l'écrit en L il y a 2 ans (coef 2 et 3).
No panic, c'est pas parce qu'on rate le départ (quoique j'appelle pas ça raté chez toi) qu'on ne fini pas la course dans les temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Faut juste pédaler plus.


----------



## kamkil (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Pas mal !
> Euh, vous connaissez quelqu'un qui a eu une bonne note à l'écrit ?
> Parce que de tous mes copains, y en a aucun qui a la moyenne
> 
> ...



J'ai eu 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai une copine (vous saviez pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) qui a eu un truc du genre 17 et 18 donc c'est faisable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais faut arreter de poster sur MacG pour ca


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'année dernière ?
Et ta copine, cette année ou celle d'avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

perso... 16 a l'ecrit et 12 a l'oral (il etait pas nerveux ce jour la, le garcon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
j'ai une amie 19 a l'ecrit et 20 a l'oral un autre 18 a l'ecrit et a l'oral... et cette année une copine a fait 17 a l'ecrit et 20 a l'oral... comme quoi c'est po impossible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'est bon avec 10 et 14... ca devrait aller... puis t'es en quel serie ? S ?  

dans tous les cas, bonne chance pour l'année prochaine.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

'Tain mais vous êtes tous des têtes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19 à l'écrit nom de dieu d'bon dieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui chuis en S.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

bon, ba ca va si t'es en S... c'est coef combien 3 ? nan

nan nan... rassures toi... je ne te cite que les cas exeptionnel... je pourrais egalement te citer bcp de notes qui tourne aux alentours de 10... voir moins...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Nan c'est coef 2 chacun.
Ce qui me fait pour le moment 8 points de retards pour la mention Bien (je vise pas la TB ni les félicitations du Jury, et apparemment je fais bien puisque ça réussi pas à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

meme po drole d'abord.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tiens pour me venger, saches que la copine qui a eu 17 et 20... dans la classe de Ts, ils ont eu 2 felicitations du jury, 11 TB, 11 B, 2 AB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(moa maintenant je m'en fou, je l'ai le bac... et puis pour la mention, je n'ai plus qu'a mettre une croix dessus, l'important n'etait pas d'avoir ou de ne pas avoir de mention... mais ca fait un choc qd tu as bossé... et que tu te retrouves au rattrapage... alors que meme dans tes pires cauchemard, tu ne l'envisageais pas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Euh, juste une question, ils avaient des humais dans la classe de ta copine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Des gens qui foirent leur Bac, ou qui l'ont avec mention passable ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

nan, ils sont po humains.... ce sont des bourrins de 1ere categorie qu'on fait bosser comme des dingues.... en 1ere, elle avait 32h de cours comme tt le monde... pi 30h de boulot personnel qu'elle rajoutait... une folle...
enfin... faut voir le bon cotes des choses... ca lui eviterat de perdre 1 ans en prepa pour integrer sc po... elle devrait etre recu directement sur dossier... c'est tjrs sympa d'eviter le concours


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *en 1ere, elle avait 32h de cours comme tt le monde... pi 30h de boulot personnel qu'elle rajoutait... une folle... *


Ben chuis sur la bonne voie : en plus de mes 32 Heures de cours, j'avais 7-8 heures de travail, c'est déjà pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sebang (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben chuis sur la bonne voie : en plus de mes 32 Heures de cours, j'avais 7-8 heures de travail, c'est déjà pas mal
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal... Avec 28 heures de cours et 15 minutes le soir (c'est le temps d'ouvrir l'agenda et de préparer mes affaires du lendemain en fait), le moins j'en faisais, le mieux je me portais.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

putain... parce que tu preparais ton sac le soir pour le lendemain


----------



## Sebang (11 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * putain... parce que tu preparais ton sac le soir pour le lendemain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout en me réveillant à 7h30, soit 30 minutes avant les cours, je suis pas d'humeur à faire mon sac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attend, ça se défend la réputation des L, non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est vrai L pour léthargique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ouïlle... je vais me faire taper sur les doigt moa


----------



## deadlocker (22 Juillet 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> (Par contre, si ce 10 en maths me ferme la porte à l'école d'ingé. je pette un cable
> 
> ...




FuuuUUUuuuuUUUuuUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuUUUUUUUuuuuucK !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...

snirfl

Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai dit sur les épreuves du bac, et j'ajoute que je suis dégouté que cette année, les notes en maths aient tant dépendu du correcteur. Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai le pressentiment que ca m'a pas beaucoup aidé pour l'école d'ingé ...

Si j'avais eu 16 en maths (ma moyenne en maths annuelle), au lieu de 10 (qui est ma plus mauvaise note de l'année en maths)... Enfin voilà quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai dit sur les épreuves du bac, et j'ajoute que je suis dégouté que cette année, les notes en maths aient tant dépendu du correcteur. Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai le pressentiment que ca m'a pas beaucoup aidé pour l'école d'ingé ...
> ...



Allons allons, tout n'est pas fini : inscrit toi en psycho !!


----------



## deadlocker (23 Juillet 2003)

Allez, hop

Faut que j'arrête d'envouloir au monde entier, car si j'avais eu 19 en philo et 20 en sport... Qui sait?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, maintenant, j'ai deux jours pour savoir si je veux aller à l'Insa de Rouen (une école d'ingé en 5 ans) - à quelques 630 Kms de chez moi... Ou je tente une prépa de Lyon (moins de 40 Kms)...


Dur dur....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

ha l'ecole d'ingenieur.. ca peut etre tentant...


----------

